# Best Fulfilment Co. for Foil,Placement, high density etc (High end Fashion)????



## Nawti Limited (Dec 6, 2006)

HI Guys,

Which Fulfilment Co is best for exotic work such as Foil, Placement/allover prints, high density etc ???? Which one can cater more to the high end creative fashion side of printing?

I Need to Make samples and cant find anyone local to the NYC area that meets my needs (The ones that can are way over booked and require a high minimum or the smaller ones only specialize in Local business/schools, etc znd are very basic in printing)

 

Thanks,

Vinceee
Nawti Limited
NYC


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Do you need a fulfillment company (an all in one solution that also provides warehousing, ecommerce, web hosting), or just a screen printer who can handle that work?

If you just need a screen printer who can handle that work, you would need to post in the classifieds area (once you have 15 posts in the forum) or maybe post in the message boards at TSPMB - The Screen Printers Message Board!



> I Need to Make samples and cant find anyone local to the NYC area that meets my needs (The ones that can are way over booked and require a high minimum


You'll probably run into a lot of screen printers who have high minimums for that kind of work. For samples (small runs of designs), you'll expect to pay a lot more than a full run.


----------



## Nawti Limited (Dec 6, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Do you need a fulfillment company (an all in one solution that also provides warehousing, ecommerce, web hosting), or just a screen printer who can handle that work?
> 
> If you just need a screen printer who can handle that work, you would need to post in the classifieds area (once you have 15 posts in the forum) or maybe post in the message boards at TSPMB - The Screen Printers Message Board!
> 
> ...


Thanks Rodney,
At this point If I have to go online I will. I know low runs or samples will cost me more and at this point thats what I need to do.

Let me know if you can help me and point me in the direction of a Co. online who could come through with what I need.

PS Ill try the Sevice board in a bout 10 post or so..lol

Thanks
Vinceee


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Vince, are you going to be selling direct to the consumer or just to stores?

If it's stores, maybe you can just do a regular size run of one of your designs and use it for samples, and just show them mockups of the rest.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm not sure if PrintMojo offers those kind of print services or not, but *none* of the other fulfillment services can.

Check with PrintMojo if you want a fulfillment service, but failing that you'll probably need to either 1) Order from the printer and do the fulfillment yourself, 2) Order from the printer and have it shipped to a third party fulfillment service, 3) Make an arrangement with a printer for them to also act as a fulfillment service as an extra service.

But as far as "Fulfillment Services" (CafePress, Spreadshirt, etc. etc.) go this isn't the kind of thing they can do.


----------



## Nawti Limited (Dec 6, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> Vince, are you going to be selling direct to the consumer or just to stores?
> 
> If it's stores, maybe you can just do a regular size run of one of your designs and use it for samples, and just show them mockups of the rest.


Jasonda,

Its going to be direct to consumer at first(my website and promotions). I want to get the samples perfected have them on the site with a creative photoshoot. Give most away to people already in my network and create a respectable buzz.

I could always create a style guide but in the end its the quality of the clothing.

Thanks
Check my Myspace for an a feel of the line

Vinceee


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

My screenprinter is also a fullfillment center. He does high end screenprinting. His clients are notable clients in the high end contemporary market. He is here in L.A. though, not in NYC. If interested, I'll PM you the info. I can't really make out the main pic on your myspace page. I see a girl with a pitchfork. I can see that in an enzyme washed or vintage distress t-shirt. Whose blank t-shirts will you be using?


----------



## Nawti Limited (Dec 6, 2006)

RisingBlue7 said:


> My screenprinter is also a fullfillment center. He does high end screenprinting. His clients are notable clients in the high end contemporary market. He is here in L.A. though, not in NYC. If interested, I'll PM you the info. I can't really make out the main pic on your myspace page. I see a girl with a pitchfork. I can see that in an enzyme washed or vintage distress t-shirt. Whose blank t-shirts will you be using?


RisingBlue,

Please PM me his info. I will email him and see what happens. i'm curious to see his work and who his notable clients are.

If you click on "my pics" on the myspace page its all art/ideas/themes and they should be very clear. There should also be a slideshow on there somewhere too.

As far as the blanks Ive used a couple of bella slim fit tees which were ok.
any suggetions?

Thanks,

Vinceee


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

If you want high end screenprinting then your blanks must be "high end/fashion forward" as well, you must go all the way with high end. No "cookie cutter" standard t-shirts with basic printing. It will not reach your target market. I don't have a myspace profile and it won't let me in  Also what is your price point range? Say...for example, the girl with the pitchfork on a t-shirt? $40? $50? $60? 70? 80? 90? Have you crunched numbers yet? 
For fashion forward t-shirts and great quality, I recommend the following:

Continental for their vintage distressed and Inside Out T-shirts. Continental has a showroom in NYC.

continental-usa.com

TQM Apparel Group one of the best high quality garments I've seen so far.

tqmapparelgroup.com

Article 1. They have very soft Inside Out Stitched Tees, 50/50 heathered Tees, Organics. Nothing thin or flimsy. Its not heavy or light weight. They also have a Euro fit, if that interests you and if its part of your demographic. You know, the thin, skinny, narrow fit for men. They also just came out with the long sleeve thermals (waffle ribbed style), they're awesome, they come in pastel colors as too! I saw them at the ISS Show. Waterbased inks on light colored thermals would look extraordinary. I have a thermal long sleeve tee with an image of an Indian woman on it. This image has about 13 screens on them. Very intricate in detail. I get lots of compliments on it. 

article1.net

I'll PM you the name of the company and the owner's name. He's great to work with. My production will be completed Feb. 9th, right before Magic  He will answer all your questions. 




Nawti Limited said:


> RisingBlue,
> 
> Please PM me his info. I will email him and see what happens. i'm curious to see his work and who his notable clients are.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nawti Limited (Dec 6, 2006)

RisingBlue7 said:


> If you want high end screenprinting then your blanks must be "high end/fashion forward" as well, you must go all the way with high end. No "cookie cutter" standard t-shirts with basic printing. It will not reach your target market. I don't have a myspace profile and it won't let me in  Also what is your price point range? Say...for example, the girl with the pitchfork on a t-shirt? $40? $50? $60? 70? 80? 90? Have you crunched numbers yet?
> For fashion forward t-shirts and great quality, I recommend the following:
> 
> Continental for their vintage distressed and Inside Out T-shirts. Continental has a showroom in NYC.
> ...


 
RisingBlue,

I am aiming for the high end market. The price point for example the pitchfork girl would be in the 50-90 range. I will defintely go with the superior blanks. I havent crunched exact numbers yet. I will get more specific once I find my preffered printer and bank co. and know what my minimums and other costs will be. Im not looking for much of a profit in the beginning. I just want high end superior quality, and come as close as possible to break even.

My demographics are 15-25 or so trendy Females. Im going to hit the Juicy, babyphat bebe sport etc market. I would love to break/blend the lines of urban, trendy,pop, rock and maybe a touch of goth/punk.

The Sites you gave me were priceless. thank you very much!

Which of the 3 do think might be the quality for Slim fit Tees, tanks, and a great thick slim fit hoodie?

It look like you really have your act together!
I wish you the best at Magic and everything else!
Do you have a site?

PM or IM me aol
Vincenzo577


Thanks
Vinceee


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

I think the continental would be good for the market you're going after. In NYC most people looking for designer/high end tees/hoodies are wanting great fit with hot designs. 
Continental has the eurofit t's,styles & washes that would work in you target market. 
The burn out t's from alternative apparel are nice too.
Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Nawti Limited (Dec 6, 2006)

mrad said:


> I think the continental would be good for the market you're going after. In NYC most people looking for designer/high end tees/hoodies are wanting great fit with hot designs.
> Continental has the eurofit t's,styles & washes that would work in you target market.
> The burn out t's from alternative apparel are nice too.
> Just my 2 cents!


Yes from the looks continental are going to be the choice for me.
Ill check out Alt app burnout tees too.
I really need to find a local NY screenprinter that can do exactly what I need.

Thanks Mrad

Vinceee


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

There's a small screenprinting shop in the E. Village that I saw last week - I dig up the name for you, maybe they could help.


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

*printers nyc*

try these two, maybe they can help

Social Tees© Custom Printing, Fundraising, and Animal Rescue
KAYROCK SCREENPRINTING, INC.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> At this point If I have to go online I will. I know low runs or samples will cost me more and at this point thats what I need to do.
> 
> Let me know if you can help me and point me in the direction of a Co. online who could come through with what I need.


I think there are several printers right here on this forum that could probably do what you need  I'm sure fluid could, a new member just joined (raw talent) that mentioned they do that type of work.

However, since there are so many printers on this forum, we tend to stay away from recommendation posts that might encourage self promotional posts  That's why we have the classifieds area for people to request services.


----------



## Nawti Limited (Dec 6, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I think there are several printers right here on this forum that could probably do what you need  I'm sure fluid could, a new member just joined (raw talent) that mentioned they do that type of work.
> 
> However, since there are so many printers on this forum, we tend to stay away from recommendation posts that might encourage self promotional posts  That's why we have the classifieds area for people to request services.


Rodney,
He looks like exactly what I am looking for. I wish I can find someone like them very close to me! There has to be one around NYC..lol
I sent him a quick email.

Thanks,

Vinceeee


----------



## Nawti Limited (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: printers nyc*



mrad said:


> try these two, maybe they can help
> 
> Social Tees© Custom Printing, Fundraising, and Animal Rescue
> KAYROCK SCREENPRINTING, INC.


 
Mrad,

Thanks I ran into these Co's in my local searches, not bad..but not exaclty what im looking for.


Vinceeee


----------



## Nawti Limited (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: printers nyc*



Nawti Limited said:


> Mrad,
> 
> Thanks I ran into these Co's in my local searches, not bad..but not exaclty what im looking for.
> 
> ...


 
Anyone else? BUMP?

Thanks
Vinceee


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: printers nyc*



Nawti Limited said:


> Anyone else? BUMP?
> 
> Thanks
> Vinceee


Please see this:



Rodney said:


> However, since there are so many printers on this forum, we tend to stay away from recommendation posts that might encourage self promotional posts That's why we have the classifieds area for people to request services.


The classifieds area is would be a good place to post if you are looking for a screen printer


----------

